# Morel Hunting Competition Sunday 4-19-15



## chapman two step (Apr 19, 2014)

Is anyone interested in having a one day Sunday 4-19-2015 morel hunt competition? Competition is open to Missouri &amp; Kansas folks. You can only hunt on Sunday to record your findings. Reports have to be posted my 10:00 p.m. central with picture, weight and receipt from gas station / ect. with date on it. . Teams allowed, but we are looking for pounds per person for score. This is TOTALLY on the honor system, if you want to cheat to win don't play. No prizes - No money, just conversation among fellow hunters. Maybe we can learn from each other about what to look for. No spots to be disclosed, only the county you hunted in. If you are interested make a post to this thread and we will see what happens, deadline Saturday by 8:00 p.m. Let's have some fun. I think we all can learn from this. 
Good Luck To All!


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

i might be starting a basement job sunday... but if they are going to push it off until next weekend i will participate


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

i dont think i'll win tho.. they're not hitting extremely hard in st. charles/st. louis county yet.


----------



## chapman two step (Apr 19, 2014)

Dear smguffer,
Ain't no ball of fire here, this is only for fun. I think the season is another week away or so, just like last year. It's all for fun.


----------



## joemoris (Feb 23, 2014)

I'm in. Had three 3+ mile days in the woods, not much return. I think Mo conservation right on the money though: Saturday will be the big pop, sunday should be good if you have a spot


----------



## chapman two step (Apr 19, 2014)




----------



## chapman two step (Apr 19, 2014)

Hope I did this right. Here is today's pick with pictures ?


----------



## chapman two step (Apr 19, 2014)

Today's find


----------



## chapman two step (Apr 19, 2014)

Flash player has crash. So I will cut to the chase. Went to my early spot with no luck. Went to another spot and started hunting. Went looking for a pattern I though would work, but it did not. It was 8:30 in the morning and I knew the Platte County boys would win. Finally found a pattern on red oak trees that produce good results. Came home with 40 big yellow morels and 4 greys. Total weight 2.25 pounds. I am in Henry county. I apologize to all for no pictures, I will send to webmaster for approval, guess I am not smart enough to do this.
Hope everyone had a great Sunday!


----------



## trotline (Mar 13, 2015)

You did great, got out for a couple hours after all the honey do's. Found about a pound 16 mushrooms. Lot of activity and several bags being carried.


----------



## smguffer (Apr 14, 2013)

i went out yesterday for 6 hours and only found 8 morels. i didnt even bother hunting today. i just cleaned the house and watched morel youtube videos


----------



## hildigard2015 (Apr 6, 2015)

5 1/4 lbs in the northland Some were BIG //i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm167/hildigard1/image.jpg2_zpsbx9zna8z.jpg[/IMG]//i296.photobucket.com/albums/mm167/hildigard1/image.jpg2_zpsbx9zna8z.jpg[/URL][/img][/url]


----------



## hildigard2015 (Apr 6, 2015)

Sorry photo didn't work


----------



## chelios (Jun 30, 2014)

Hey folks, my fiance and I rode out to Cedar Rapids, Iowa on Friday outta Wisconsin. We were checking the progression of spring, and wanted to go for a ride. Saturday morning we looked around southern Iowa and conditions were not great. So we looked in the old McNally atlas and saw Thousand Hills state park was in northern Missouri and thought we would check it out. As we drove farther south out of Iowa, everything was becoming more green and lots of blooming going on. Was looking good. We arrived at Thousand Hills early afternoon, and when we turned left on the park road near the north shore of the lake, who do we see? Well, no other than Chris Matherly and members of his foray. Anyway, at that lot, there is a southern facing slope, and the Matherly people were still mustering and arriving so we parked 5 cars away, walked down to the next pavilion and headed up the slope. After about 3 minutes at the top, my fiance was like, "Oh my god, look!" No shit, she found the first blonde, and in 10 minutes we had 16 blondes and greys. Strangely, they were under a big oak. So, we wanted to see more of the park and drove around. Matherly was no where in sight. We ended up walking a trail on the west side of the park, found nothing and then rolled in Saturday afternoons thunderstorm. We ran back to the car and driving around the one way road we saw Matherly and the foray party wrapping it up where they started due to the thunderstorm. Anyway, we just ate those northeast Missouri morels in Northeast Wisconsin. Delicious! By the way, you guys there in Missouri have a beautiful state. I'd love to go back to morel hunt or camp in the future, if you guys don't shoo me out, lol! Just thought you all might find this spontaneous jaunt interesting. Later.


----------



## newb87 (May 14, 2014)

Between Friday for 2 hours in KC MO area and tonight after work for 30 mins before it got to dark I'm up to 152 total at 6lbs. Found 11 hand size yellows and greys tonight!


----------



## trotline (Mar 13, 2015)

Chelios that was an interesting adventure you had over the weekend and ironic. Had no idea who you mentioned so looked it up. You mentioned camping and should check out mark twain lake. Lots of campgrounds, cabins, water park, beaches, and good fishing. Good luck with the rest of your finds.


----------



## chelios (Jun 30, 2014)

Thanks for the input, trotline. I will plan more accordingly for next spring and maybe set up camp there or somewhere else and stay for a week or two next time. Sounds like you guys are killing the morels there right now.


----------

